# Pelagic Charters-Venice Offshore- Part 2



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

June 10, 2011
S. Tran and his buds today..
Got loaded and out of the marina early today. Place looked like a zoo. Fish make people crazy. Good guys today and they don’t care what music is on the ipod, just let it roll. We make the decision to look for tuna. With that being said we made our way southwest on slick calm seas. Our first stop looked promising and the sounder was lit up. The only problem was there was no current. The fish were busting in all directions at certain times which meant they were not on any up current side. We set out a three bait spread on the riggers and got blasted four times in ten minutes with no hook-up. They were just knocking out of the rigger. We left there and switched locals twice with no love and eventually came back to spot #1. Weren’t there five minutes and a thunderstorm pops up and gave us wind current and boom! Fish on the popper. Twenty minutes later and a 50lb yellow fin hit the deck. After that it kind of went crazy for about 45 minutes. Two yellow fin later which included a 100lber on a Frenzy popper and another 50lber along with four Wahoo hit the deck. After the storm cleared the fishing stopped. The ride back that afternoon was awesome. The guys got to take home some primo, cold, yellow fin along with Wahoo. It was a perfect day for the trip.

June 11, 2011

Luke K. along with his crew. The boys were a treat to have aboard. 8 and 9 or just a little older I think. Those boys must have asked me a million questions. I didn’t care; I was the same way when I was that age. We started out fishing close and the snapper didn’t want to play nice. The water was muddy and the current was strong. We bounced around to three rigs before we got out of the current. We found the fish 50ft. underneath the boat and were all 10-15lbs. Cool. We finished up shortly after and I decided I was going to try a nearby floater for tuna. I made my way there shortly and it looked like a boat show. We gave it about an hour with a lot of traffic in the area. Needless to say I left there with good bait because I was able to jig some big Bonita’s which would come in handy later on. After the boat show, we left and went north looking some grouper. Our first rig only produced big snapper which we had to release because we already had our snaps. Second rig and we drop down with big baits looking for big daddy. My deckhand hooks up and the 50w on a bent butt swivel tip is almost in the water. We come off rig and fought the fish for the better part of an hour. I finally got to the wind on and was able to make a few wraps. The amount of pressure was incredible. It would spin down and pin me and come up and pin me. I was looking back at the sounder trying to mark my fish because I knew where I was at on the leader. There was a giant mark at fifty coming up to twenty. I looked down to see what was up and it was a giant common thresher. This fish is very rare down here. I guessed him at 600lbs with a tail whip of seven foot. I suppose total length with tail was 14ft. Neat fish, giant eye and more docile than per-say a bull or black tip for that reason. We had hooked him in the pectoral fin. Cut him clean after photo’s and let him go and headed off to God knows where. Cool.

June 13, 2011

Gary B. Group

We loaded up early and eased out the marina having a cup of coffee. Small group for the next two days. Ease into day one. Super nice people with no offshore experience. We start off looking for threadfins for the better part off and hour or so and no love. I make my way south east for about an hour and stumble on a 10 of 10 line that is muddy water on purple blue, giant grass matt’s and current. The wind was coming out of the west and scattered the grass outside the line but it would come together nicely in the afternoon. The boat rested in the grass as we set up the riggers. Kyle looks down in the grass and 2 cobia are just sitting there. Humm. Ballyhoo on a circle hook and bigger one goes nuts. Gaffed fish extremely green and blood and guts go everywhere. 40lb cobia in the box. Back to getting set up. We weren’t pulling for long and bam. A nice 40lb dolphin nails the Lena/ballyhoo. Box him and that set the pace for the day. The yellow fins were really putting on a show later in the afternoon but the only problem was you couldn’t get a lure past a bull. Not a bad problem. We ended the day going 9 for 14 on bulls and pulled the hooks on a white. Biggest bull was 44lbs. Stopped on the way in and picked up a 10 minute limit of crimson nibblers for extra color. Never saw a boat and couldn’t ask for better weather and company.

Day 2

We made the decision the evening before to try for tuna. Weather is a little bumpy today. Stayed in close looking for threadfin and finally found them after a couple of hours. Put thirty in the well and headed south only to find a gradual change in color and a nasty side sea. First stop looked good but the barracuda’s were eating my prized threads before the tuna could get them. We left there and headed east another 23 miles and this stop looked better. First bait in the water gets crushed on the surface. It wasn’t meant to be, pulled snelled hook after 10 minutes. Put the baits out again and another hook-up that resulted in a nice 70lb yellow for Mr. Ed. His first yellow fin and he couldn’t be happier. We stayed with it for quite awhile but the smaller tuna’s ate us up. We headed north late in the afternoon and did picked up our limit of snappers to end the day. Gary, Stephen and Mr. Ed were truly a treat to have aboard. 


June 18, 2011

Dr. Bradley L and associates

Bradley had fished with me before last year. The day after the Horizon accident to be exact. That morning we talked about the last trip and what had transpired over time. The blue water had pushed way out and tuna fishing was a crap shoot. We made the decision
To stick to bottom dwellers. We started off the day in deep water looking for larger snappers. Our first four fish in the boat went up to 23lbs and then the sharks showed. Not wanting to fool with that much we bounced around until we made our limit of really nice red snapper. After that we tried for groupers but they didn’t want to play. Ended the day fishing for mangroves but the current was insane. We picked up four mangroves and then nothing. Tried five rigs and no love with the current. Slow day for sure but still a good time. Once this water comes back good Doctor we will bust them again.

Captain William Wall
Pelagic Charters
Venice, La
www.pelagicchartersllc.com
[email protected]
1.225.454.5365


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Awesome! You don't see many threshers in the GOM and most are bigeye thresher accidentally caught swording. Very cool and thanks for sharing


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome x 2!! I'd love to catch a Thresher in the GoM.:thumbup:


----------

